# Pickled eggs with home made kielbasa and country sausage



## boykjo (Feb 5, 2011)

Another batch of pickled eggs. Used big-guy'recipe again. Instead of andouillie I used some of my cured smoked kielbasa and country sausage.

2 cups vinegar

2 cups water

2 Tbs. salt

3 Tbs. sugar

3 tbs. crushed chili  peppers

1 ½ tsp. pickling spice

1 jar pickled Pepperoncini peppers and liquid

½ large onions coarse chopped

3 cloves garlic peeled

3 links Andouile sausage cut into chunks

2 ½ doz. Hard boiled eggs


----------



## rbranstner (Feb 5, 2011)

These look so good to me but my buddy made these and every time that ate them he got the burning runs so I have been scared to make them.

When you say

3 tbs. crushed chili  peppers

Do you use whole dried chili peppers? If I can't find any couldn't I just use red pepper flakes?

I might just have to give them a try. Maybe my buddy did something wrong or his body just doesn't like them.


----------



## fpnmf (Feb 5, 2011)

Looking delicious!!!

  Have a great day!

  Craig


----------



## mballi3011 (Feb 5, 2011)

Well yours look pretty darn good to me. I personally don't care for them and by the sounds of it Rbrans doesn't either. Oh yea Rbrans that's way to much info there.


----------



## beer-b-q (Feb 5, 2011)

It looks good, but I am like Mark, I can go the sausage but not the eggs...


----------



## boykjo (Feb 5, 2011)

rbranstner said:


> These look so good to me but my buddy made these and every time that ate them he got the burning runs so I have been scared to make them.
> 
> When you say
> 
> ...


I used whole dried chili peppers. I have been suffering from a gout attack in my wrist  the last three weeks so I've been limited to doing things. Couldnt crush them. I'm not a pepper expert but I guess it would be the same as using the crushed red pepper flakes.

No problems here. I keep them refrigerated at all times and the sausage is made by me. My friends went through the last ones and didnt have any problems but I didnt ask......


----------



## hdspringer (Feb 5, 2011)

They look soooo good, I am going to give them a try, Thanks for the view.


----------

